# Greetings



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Greetings to you all; 

as you can tell, I am new here and I'd like to introduce myself with a few lines. 

I am a quite balanced INTJ from Europe, and curious to see what awaits me here. 
Some of my favorite occupations would be programming, webdesigning, working with graphics, reading and learning new things. 

I am currently working on a few video-tutorials; expanding my shop; enjoying talks with my friends; finishing my first *official* game and working out. I have started a (mostly) raw food diet about 2 months ago to reduce stress; and the workout made a good addition. 

I am mostly here to have good conversations, since the other forums I am registered at kinda lack good, interesting talks lately. 

For any further questions, feel free to drop a line. I usually don't bite. *bows*


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

I took up video editing, photoshop, and animation quite a while back. Interestingly i was just thinking about making a thread on photo editing today ^^

Welcome to the forum. I try to usually not hug. :happy:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Nyx said:


> I took up video editing, photoshop, and animation quite a while back. Interestingly i was just thinking about making a thread on photo editing today ^^


Great! More people who do manips and editing. Awesome. Seems I am in the right place here. Hehe. 

And thanks for welcoming me.


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello, vanWinchester. Welcome to PersonalityCafe.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Welcome,

Its great to have you here. You wont have any difficulty finding good conversations. we are a lively and fun bunch.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

java_monkey said:


> Hello, vanWinchester. Welcome to PersonalityCafe.


Thank you *bows* 



cassini said:


> Welcome,
> 
> Its great to have you here. You wont have any difficulty finding good conversations. we are a lively and fun bunch.


Thank you. 
Well, I will stay tuned then. Hehe.


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Nyx said:


> Welcome to the forum. I try to usually not hug. :happy:


That's funny, I have to restrain myself, too. I try to note whether the poster is a T or an F, and try not to annoy the T's with a bunch of emoticons or hugs. :laughing:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Well, I have nothing against hugs, as long as it is not constantly and also...*goes mysterious* as long as nobody is watching. 

*checks if anybody is watching* 
Coast is clear! So if you want to, go ahead I guess.


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

*Gives vanWinchester a big, welcoming hug.* :happy:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

java_monkey said:


> *Gives vanWinchester a big, welcoming hug.* :happy:


Well thanks. *checks if really nobody saw it* *quickly hugs back* 
*cough* Okay so...nice to meet you. =P


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

haha  

well i initially typed that as a joke on * i usually don't bite * 

but cool

*group hug!*


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

I knew it! Even you INTJ's have a creamy center. :wink:

YouTube - Scrubs, Season Four (4), Episode Seven (7), My Common Enemy, Bastard Coated Bastards with Bastard Filling


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello. I said welcome on your public profile already. I like your signature (the rule 1). I think it's funny! :laughing:


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

hello and welcome from a european intp


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Welcome.

P.s. Whoever is in your avatar is fuckin' hott.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Kevinaswell said:


> Welcome.
> 
> P.s. Whoever is in your avatar is fuckin' hott.


err I guess you are gay? Not that it is an issue. 

oh and vanWinchester :shocked::bored:roud::happy::laughing:


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Wait, what are you trying to say?


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

well I said it plainly in my ST way. You commented on a hot picture of a guy and you are a guy so...


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Cafe. There'll be a fair share of weirdos and explosions here.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> well I said it plainly in my ST way. You commented on a hot picture of a guy and you are a guy so...


Ha. I was giving you shit, yo.


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello! I saw your posts in a few threads already, and you seem to have an interesting insight into things. Glad you could join us here.


----------



## DeadDove (May 28, 2009)

So what was your opinion on the movie My Bloody Valentine?


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

*drops a line*

...

Hmm.. no response. The fish ain't bitin' today.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey vanWinchester! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum! We hope you have a great time with us! Its nice to see more Europeans joining. :happy:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

java_monkey said:


> I knew it! Even you INTJ's have a creamy center. :wink:


Of course we do. We just don't show it to everybody. Hehe. 
Oh, and I LOVE Scrubs (Go Perry!!), so thanks for that video!



Closet Extrovert said:


> Hello. I said welcome on your public profile already. I like your signature (the rule 1). I think it's funny! :laughing:


Thanks. Hehe, that particular quote is from Supernatural. I am somewhat obsessed with that, as you can tell *points at avatar**points at name* But shhht. We don't want people to know that we INTJs can get obsessed with stuff, do we. =P



slowriot said:


> hello and welcome from a european intp


Thank you very much! Nice to meet you, neighbor. 



Kevinaswell said:


> Welcome.
> P.s. Whoever is in your avatar is fuckin' hott.


Thank you. That is Dean Winchester from Supernatural aka Jensen Ackles. Yes, he is gorgeous. I posted a *half-naked* picture from him just a few minutes ago. Just in case you are interested. =P 



TreeBob said:


> oh and vanWinchester :shocked::bored:roud::happy::laughing:


Hehe, well thanks for welcoming me. I guess this is that it translates to. =P



mcgooglian said:


> Welcome to the Cafe. There'll be a fair share of weirdos and explosions here.


Thanks. Can't wait to see that then. When does that start normally? *smirk*



Decon said:


> Hello! I saw your posts in a few threads already, and you seem to have an interesting insight into things. Glad you could join us here.


Well thank you. *bows*



DeadDove said:


> So what was your opinion on the movie My Bloody Valentine?


Ah, I see somebody knows Mr. Ackles. Awesome. 
Uhm, I haven't seen the movie yet, since I don't have time to go to the cinema currently; but I will get it soon. When I watched it, I will tell you, if you want. 
What did you think so far? 



Res said:


> *drops a line*
> ...
> Hmm.. no response. The fish ain't bitin' today.


Haha, I loved that. Made me laugh. Oh and let me help with your problem. *bites you* 
Happy now? =P



Lance said:


> Hey vanWinchester! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum! We hope you have a great time with us! Its nice to see more Europeans joining. :happy:


Thank you very much. I will see what I can do. I might be able to bring more European people here. Hehe.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

vanwinchester said:


> thank you. That is dean winchester from supernatural aka jensen ackles. Yes, he is gorgeous. I posted a *half-naked* picture from him just a few minutes ago. Just in case you are interested. =p


where's that at?!


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Greetings and Salutations, VW
Enjoy


----------



## hotgirlinfl (May 15, 2009)

hello and welcome to the forum enjoy it here


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

vanWinchester said:


> Haha, I loved that. Made me laugh. Oh and let me help with your problem. *bites you*
> Happy now? =P


Not particularly. It's very crowded in here, especially that rubber duck you ate which just won't shut up. Makes me worry about your daily intake of needed vitamins. Hopefully I wasn't on that menu, and that eating me was all but you cheating the system. I think we can still be friends.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Kevinaswell said:


> where's that at?!


*lol* Easy on the caffeine there, sparky! 
Here, just follow the link 
http://personalitycafe.com/nfs-temperament-forum-dreamers/2793-fun-ladies.html#post70345



Hooded Knight said:


> Greetings and Salutations, VW
> Enjoy


Thanks. I think I will. Looks good so far. VERY. Hehe. 



hotgirlinfl said:


> hello and welcome to the forum enjoy it here


Thanks. I will.


----------



## DeadDove (May 28, 2009)

vanWinchester said:


> Ah, I see somebody knows Mr. Ackles. Awesome.
> Uhm, I haven't seen the movie yet, since I don't have time to go to the cinema currently; but I will get it soon. When I watched it, I will tell you, if you want.
> What did you think so far?


Of course, what else would you expect from me? I am pretty awesome after all. Oddly enough me and one of my friends were talking about slasher flicks earlier in the week and she had mentioned that she heard My Bloody Valentine wasn't that good. Borrowed it from my cousin a couple days ago and it was a pretty decent movie as far as slasher flicks go. It's watchable...not great, but not horrible either. Just picked up some 3d glasses and debating watching it in 3rd...but I'm tired as hell so think that'll have to wait till Sunday or something.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

DeadDove said:


> Of course, what else would you expect from me? I am pretty awesome after all.


*lol* Sorry, I don't know you any yet. So how was I supposed to know? *playfully bows in front of you* Haha, J/K. =P



DeadDove said:


> It's watchable...not great, but not horrible either. Just picked up some 3d glasses and debating watching it in 3rd...but I'm tired as hell so think that'll have to wait till Sunday or something.


Well, thanks for your input then. I need to get it soon. I am free anyways for the next few days, so I guess it would make a good "time filler". I will tell you how it was then.


----------



## Yoite (Jun 1, 2009)

well  thought i'd return the favour ^^ thanks for welcoming me here and hope i'd get to read more of your posts later


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

mohamed said:


> well  thought i'd return the favour ^^ thanks for welcoming me here and hope i'd get to read more of your posts later


Oh, thank you. That is very nice of you *bows* 
Haha, and yes, you will be reading plenty of my posts I believe. I hope I will see you around, too. =)


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome to the cafe *bows*


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Surreal Breakfast said:


> Welcome to the cafe *bows*


Thank you, kind Sir! *bows*


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Welcome to this place, you new person!


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Robatix said:


> Welcome to this place, you new person!


*lol* Thank you. 
But I think I am not THAT new anymore. At least people seem to recognize me already. <-- feels watched <.<


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

vanWinchester said:


> But I think I am not THAT new anymore. At least people seem to recognize me already. <-- feels watched <.<












Why would you say that? >_>


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Robatix said:


> Why would you say that? >_>


*LMAO* Yes, exactly! This is how I feel. xD
Ah Gee, thanks. Made my day. *laughs tears*


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

You're welcome!

Could you do me a solid, though? Hold this umbrella? And keep that pose while I load more film. The lighting out here is Paris, but I want to see London.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Robatix said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> Could you do me a solid, though? Hold this umbrella? And keep that pose while I load more film. The lighting out here is Paris, but I want to see London.


*lol* Thanks for trying to kill me. I appreciate it. =P


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Wait...did you think I said *lightning*, as in the natural phenomena, and not *lighting*, as in what I'd use to take a picture?









Quite *STRIKING*, wouldn't you say? hohoho I am so witty.*
*


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice pictures! :happy:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Robatix said:


> Wait...did you think I said *lightning*, as in the natural phenomena, and not *lighting*, as in what I'd use to take a picture


Oh Gee, yes I did! I must have missed that DETAIL =P

But yes, the pictures rock. =)


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Closet Extrovert said:


> Nice pictures! :happy:





vanWinchester said:


> But yes, the pictures rock. =)


Ah, good! Here's the B team, then:

   


And twenty-three more, only a short bounce away: ImageShack© - Gallery

(Don't let the thumbnails fool you; some of the really outstanding ones have boring previews.)



vanWinchester said:


> Oh Gee, yes I did! I must have missed that DETAIL =P


No no, I know how this looks! Mr. INTP wants to nitpick, right? I just wanted to make sure I understood you before I flattered myself, because the other option is that you were accusing me of trying to kill you with laughter, and I'm thinking, "Wow, I'm not THAT funny."


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for the link. I loved the pictures.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Robatix said:


> Ah, good! Here's the B team, then


Wow, thanks for those, too. I love to look at pictures. <3



Robatix said:


> No no, I know how this looks! Mr. INTP wants to nitpick, right? I just wanted to make sure I understood you before I flattered myself, because the other option is that you were accusing me of trying to kill you with laughter, and I'm thinking, "Wow, I'm not THAT funny."


I am *highly *impressed! You are a very outstanding INTP. I love it. 
Oh, and you ARE funny, btw. At least I think so. So, if you want, take it as *both* =3


----------



## Jeff05 (Jun 1, 2009)

Well im glad to see a new face around other than myself! Hope you enjoy your stay and get to know as many people you can, cuz were all beautiful minds here at the cafe....


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Jeff05 said:


> Well im glad to see a new face around other than myself! Hope you enjoy your stay and get to know as many people you can, cuz were all beautiful minds here at the cafe....


Oh thank you! Didn't even know you were new when I read your posts. You seemed like you have been around for quite some time. Silly me. 
I hope you have fun, too.


----------

